
The Feynman Lectures on Physics now free - stillmotion
http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/
======
taneq
> However, we want to be clear that this edition is only free to read online,
> and this posting does not transfer any right to download all or any portion
> of The Feynman Lectures on Physics for any purpose.

I'm not entirely sure how to read this in my web browser without it being
downloaded in the process.

~~~
gnu8
They mean keep a local copy. Likely that was written by someone who uses the
word download for all computer related operations.

I didn't have any intention to make a local copy but I am going to now, just
to spite their ludicrous prohibition.

~~~
ddingus
It is a longer term cache.

:D

------
michelpp
It would be nice to get the audio released free as well. While not as useful
as the books for actual learning (at least half of the audio is Feynman
drawing furiously on a chalkboard and booming "and then this leads to
this...") much of the beginning parts of each lecture are dedicated to well
spoken overviews and ideas, and to hear them from Feynman himself is quite
amazing. I've only been able to find some of the audio files for sale on
Audible and on some rare bootleg torrents.

~~~
HNLurker2
Let's use deep learning to remake Feynman voice!

------
imranq
Old but always immensely valuable .. Feynman is a huge scientific hero of mine

------
pdsouza
This has been free for quite a while already. I've been referencing this
online edition since at least 2014.

------
leblancfg
This is huge! Highly recommend reading along to the audio if you can find it.

------
gnufx
This is some years old, in case that's not clear, and "free" as in readable
online at no charge. There was an interesting account of the production
process somewhere, but I can't find a reference to it.

------
underyx
Is this a nice way to finally catch up on physics for someone who never got
much of it in high school? Or would Khan Academy still be preferable?

~~~
lupire
No. Feynman Lectures was an experimental set of lecture notes (not a
textbook!) for presentation to elite Caltech students (who already studied a
lot of physics in high school) who would find an introduction to physics far
too easy and boring, and Feynman himself was pessimistic about how effective
the course was.

It's famous for being Feynman, not for being a great textbook.

~~~
stared
> It's famous for being Feynman, not for being a great textbook.

I beg to differ.

I know no general course in physics which is close enough to the Feynman
lectures on physics. And I've learned about Feynman from lectures, not the
other way. (Arguably, he is famous thanks to his explanations skills.) And
anecdotally, virtually all people I know that participated in physics olympiad
adore this textbook.

(At least - Volumes I and II; III is interesting as supplementary material,
but I recommend other core materials for quantum mechanics, vide:
[https://p.migdal.pl/2016/08/15/quantum-mechanics-for-high-
sc...](https://p.migdal.pl/2016/08/15/quantum-mechanics-for-high-school-
students.html#textbooks)).

------
m4r35n357
Note: Web access only, no downloads.

~~~
gigatexal
Curl can do recursive downloads downloading everything and following links...

~~~
ColanR
And they can also be found on the High Seas...

------
selimthegrim
Is this since 2013?

------
l0b0
Tried to access on HTTPS, only to get [https://scriptshadow.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/02/canary-i...](https://scriptshadow.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/02/canary-in-the-coal-mine.jpgw595.jpeg?w=240) on a page
by itself. WTF?

------
DoctorOetker
when will the feynman lectures expire? I think they are great, but it would be
nice if it had more references to sources.

------
andreaorru
Is it just me or all the images are broken?

~~~
zczc
Works for me (Firefox and Chrome). The footnote on the page says: "This
HTML5-based edition features LaTeX equations rendered by MathJax JavaScript,
and scalable vector graphic (SVG) figures. Your browser must support
javascript and permit scripts from mathjax.org. LocalStorage must be enabled"

~~~
andreaorru
Thanks. Guess my privacy settings are a bit on the paranoid side ;)

